
List of Hacker Spaces - ronethea
http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces
======
jonty
Brief call-to-arms for the London Hackspace: We just moved to a huge new space
on Hackney Road and are now scaling up membership to cover our outgoings.

[http://london.hackspace.org.uk](http://london.hackspace.org.uk)

If you're interested in joining as a member please drop by and have a look
around. Drop me a message and I'll give you a personal tour!

If you're interested to see how much 13,000 sqft of space costs in London,
this is our live-updating "Cost of Hacking" page:

[https://london.hackspace.org.uk/cost-of-
hacking/](https://london.hackspace.org.uk/cost-of-hacking/)

~~~
smikhanov
I had terrible experience meeting people from London Hackspace back at Cremer
Street.

I do software. When I lived in Vienna, I frequently visited Metalab, which
truly embraces hackers of any sort -- doesn't matter if you're into robotics,
cryptography, Linux kernel or Ruby. I met great people there and after moving
to London hoped to get into hackers community through London Hackspace.

Well, on my first visit, someone wearing white lab coat with London Hackspace
logo told me that (literally) "software people are not welcome here -- they
may as well work at Starbucks! We would prefer having more members who do
hardware stuff because they require access to hardware tools and we provide
this to them". Needless to say, I never came back. Starbucks, yeah.

So, great to hear you've moved, hope that now you are more tolerant towards
software people.

~~~
jonty
Oh for goodness sake, that is complete nonsense. The two co-founders (of which
I am one) are primarily software people - as are about 40% of the membership.

The problem is that with over 700 members opinions of what the space is differ
widely. The person you spoke to was almost certainly not someone who usually
gives tours, and if it was known they were saying idiotic things like that
they would have been corrected.

Saying "software people are not welcome" in a hackerspace is especially
idiotic given that much hardware development requires custom code in the first
place.

Honestly, I apologise for a bad first impression. Take me up on my offer of a
personal tour and I'll show you around the new place.

------
blhack
Big shoutout to Heatsync Labs in Mesa, AZ. If you're around, I'd love to give
you a tour.

We're open from 7pm to 10pm M-F, and if you have something to work on, pretty
much any time there is somebody around to open the door.

Check out our live cam here
([http://live.heatsynclabs.org](http://live.heatsynclabs.org)) -- if you check
in the next few minutes, I'm the guy in the front wearing the flannel :)

------
waster
Have heard excellent things about the Hacker Spaces in the SF Bay Area.

~~~
blhack
Best space in the Bay is Ace Monster toys.

~~~
wasd
I noticed it isn't on the list. Any other suggestions for spaces? I'm in the
Oakland area.

~~~
ms7821b
It's a wiki, and the page above is only the first page of hits. Ace Monster
Toys is at
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Ace_Monster_Toys](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Ace_Monster_Toys),
and you see a map of spaces near you at
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/California](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/California)

~~~
wasd
Thanks. At the time I was looking at it, the page was down and I was
navigating the cache without any css/js. :)

------
merlincorey
How is this a hackerspace list without listing Null Space Labs? Is it because
they are the only hacker space explicitly not saving the world?

~~~
ms7821b
What, this Null Space Labs?
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Null_Space_Labs](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Null_Space_Labs)

~~~
merlincorey
If you click the unfortunately named "List of ALL hackerspaces"[1], scroll
down and click on "further results"[2] then adjust to show all 500 results[3]
and finally search the page you will not find Null Space Labs (but some
references to Queensland). That doesn't mean NSL isn't on the site... just
that the site fails.

[1]
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_ALL_hackerspaces](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_ALL_hackerspaces)

[2]
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Special:Ask/-5B-5BCategory:Hack...](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Special:Ask/-5B-5BCategory:Hackerspace-5D-5D/-3F%3DHackerspace-23/-3F%3DHackerspace-23/-3F%3DHackerspace-23/-3FCountry/-3FState/-3FCity/-3FWebsite/-3FDate-20of-20founding/-3FHackerspace-20status/format%3Dbroadtable/limit%3D100/sort%3DCountry/mainlabel%3DHackerspace/offset%3D100)

[3]
[http://hackerspaces.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Ask&offset...](http://hackerspaces.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Ask&offset=0&limit=500&q=\[\[Category%3AHackerspace\]\]&p=format%3Dbroadtable%2Fmainlabel%3DHackerspace&po=%3F%3DHackerspace%23%0A%3FCountry%0A%3FState%0A%3FCity%0A%3FWebsite%0A%3FDate+of+founding%0A%3FHackerspace+status%0A&sort=Country)

------
samstave
Suggestion: Make every hacker space a TOR exit node.

~~~
kybernetyk
Not practicable in Germany. A few weeks and the police would raid the hacker
space and take everything that looks like a computer (for a very broad
definition of computer) with them. End of hacker space - even if your
equippment is returned (which happens usually after 6+ months) when the
charges are dropped.

------
phryk
Our local hackerspace, the Warpzone in Münster, NRW, Germany is currently in
the process of renovating new rooms (>100m², whoo!) with a magnificent view
and then moving into those. Y'all are welcome to come around for the grand
opening that will hopefully take place some time later this year. :)

------
glogla
I wanted to add our local hackerspace but the site wants to "confirm my email"
which requires account. Oh well. If anyone wants to be helpful and already has
an account, here's a link: [1]

[1]: [https://www.brmlab.cz/](https://www.brmlab.cz/)

~~~
benmanns
It looks like brmlab is already listed
[http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Brmlab](http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Brmlab)

------
drmr
Is everyone using SpaceFED ([https://spacefed.net](https://spacefed.net)) and
SpaceAPI
([http://hackerspaces.nl/spaceapi/](http://hackerspaces.nl/spaceapi/)) yet? ;)

------
616c
Some of the best times of my life and my closest friends were met at HacDC in
Washington.

Since it is the top of a church, with terrible bandwidth, TOR exit node is not
as appealing as it sounds.

~~~
malandrew
Props for maintaining an exit node.

I myself can't wait until computers are cheap and small enough to be
disposable to the point where you can carry a few around with you and leave
them behind. At that point, hackers around the world can install bandwidth
throttled exit nodes on open-wifi signals around the world.

------
taternuts
Man I was hoping to see one in the Virginia/DC area

~~~
mikeevans
I haven't been yet, but there's one in DC that's not on the list:
[http://www.hacdc.org/](http://www.hacdc.org/)

------
joeblau
AHHH! I was just in Atlanta looking for something like this two weeks ago. In
San Francisco, it's easy--just hit SOMA. Thanks for the link.

~~~
eldondev
Freeside ATLien here, sorry you missed us! If you come back through town, we
have open houses every Tuesday evening.

~~~
eldondev
Also, feel free to contact me directly freeside@<mynick>.com

------
natemcguire
Cool! Love the ATX Hackerspace here in Austin

------
shanelja
Ugh. Only 2 in the UK, neither of them close to me; how disappointing.

~~~
jonty
The UK Hackspace Foundation maintain an accurate list of active UK spaces:

[http://hackspace.org.uk/view/Main_Page](http://hackspace.org.uk/view/Main_Page)

It looks like the nearest ones to you are Manchester and Leeds, both of which
are excellent. If they're too far away then you should start a new space!

This is the guide we give to people when they ask for advice on how to get
going:

[http://hackspace.org.uk/view/Starting_a_Hackerspace](http://hackspace.org.uk/view/Starting_a_Hackerspace)

~~~
shanelja
Hey, good detective work. :) Thanks for that, should probably have gone
further in!

------
danielrakh
Not sure if you're aware but I'm getting a 502...

~~~
alpb
Must be getting high load right now.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/List_of_Hacker_Spaces&strip=1)

